# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  المنتخب  الوطنى  !!!!!!

## ميدو1

*اولا مبروك انتصار  المنتخب  الوطنى  

وبعد الوقوف  على مستوى  الفريق القومى 

هل  تعتقد بان الفريق  قادر على الاستمرار  فى المنافسة  ؟؟

وهل  تعتقد ان التشكيلة التى لعب  بها  ماذدا  هى الامثل  ؟؟ 



*

----------


## ميدو1

*لست متشائم ولكن شكل  الفريق غير مطمن ومستوى اللياقة متدنى  لكل  اللاعبين 
*

----------


## كلام عقل

*وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

المهم اننا انتصرنا ومبروك هذا الانتصار الضئيل ..

حتى لانظلم مازدا فهو ادرى بتشكيل المنتخب ومدى جاهزيه اللاعبين ومتطلبات وظائفهم داخل الملعب ..

ولكن رؤاي الشخصيه كنت احب ان يدخل قلق وسط الملعب لتسريع حركه اللعب ويلعب فى الطرف بله جابر ويتخلى عن احد لاعبى الارتكاز الثلاثه ..

فى الشوط الثانى اعتقدت مبكرا انه سيخرج هيثم مصطفى لقله مردوده البدنى وادخال مهند فى مكانه ..

شخصيا تمنيت التشكيل على هذا الشكل الاتى :

بهاء الدين فى حراسه المرمى ..

بله جابر وسفارى ومساوى ومصعب للدفاع ..

علاء الدين وعمر بخيت محورى ارتكاز ..

قلق وهيثم فى الوسط المهاجم ..

كاريكا وبكرى للهجوم ..

على ان يكون هيثم خلف المهاجمين وقلق امام الوسط المدافع ..

هذا التشكيل يعتمد على سرعه نقل الهجمه ..

رغم تميز هيثم مصطفى فى الباص المتقن الا انه بطئ فى نقل وسرعه الحركه بالكره ..

عليه فالبديل هو مهند الذى يجيد التسديد بامتياز فى المرمى وصناعه اللعب والباصات الطويله المتقنه ..وسرعه نقل الكره ..

الخيارات فى كل الوظائف متواجده ..

عليه ننتظر الافضل فى المباريات القادمه ..

طبعا نسبه لاصابه راجى اتمنى الا يشركه المدرب فى هذه البطوله حتى يشفى تماما ..

اما اذا كان فى كامل الشفاء فليكن اساسيا مكان قلق .



*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كلام عقل
					

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

المهم اننا انتصرنا ومبروك هذا الانتصار الضئيل ..

حتى لانظلم مازدا فهو ادرى بتشكيل المنتخب ومدى جاهزيه اللاعبين ومتطلبات وظائفهم داخل الملعب ..

ولكن رؤاي الشخصيه كنت احب ان يدخل قلق وسط الملعب لتسريع حركه اللعب ويلعب فى الطرف بله جابر ويتخلى عن احد لاعبى الارتكاز الثلاثه ..

فى الشوط الثانى اعتقدت مبكرا انه سيخرج هيثم مصطفى لقله مردوده البدنى وادخال مهند فى مكانه ..

شخصيا تمنيت التشكيل على هذا الشكل الاتى :

بهاء الدين فى حراسه المرمى ..

بله جابر وسفارى ومساوى ومصعب للدفاع ..

علاء الدين وعمر بخيت محورى ارتكاز ..

قلق وهيثم فى الوسط المهاجم ..

كاريكا وبكرى للهجوم ..

على ان يكون هيثم خلف المهاجمين وقلق امام الوسط المدافع ..

هذا التشكيل يعتمد على سرعه نقل الهجمه ..

رغم تميز هيثم مصطفى فى الباص المتقن الا انه بطئ فى نقل وسرعه الحركه بالكره ..

عليه فالبديل هو مهند الذى يجيد التسديد بامتياز فى المرمى وصناعه اللعب والباصات الطويله المتقنه ..وسرعه نقل الكره ..

الخيارات فى كل الوظائف متواجده ..

عليه ننتظر الافضل فى المباريات القادمه ..

طبعا نسبه لاصابه راجى اتمنى الا يشركه المدرب فى هذه البطوله حتى يشفى تماما ..

اما اذا كان فى كامل الشفاء فليكن اساسيا مكان قلق .





نعم هذا التشكيل الامثل للمنتخب ولكن ارى ان الافضل كان على مازدا ضم السعودى لانه افضل من علاء الدين بكثير.
*

----------

